# The fish stoped to eat frozen shrimps



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The shrimps are stored in freezer and I wash it with RODI water. Fish always was crazy for it, but after 3 month (age of the food) they prefer dry pellets and not really interested in shrimps 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you tried soaking it in garlic? I've recently read sumthing about using ginger to help fish health so i started soaking their food in ginger juice and they go crazy for it.



sig said:


> The shrimps are stored in freezer and I wash it with RODI water. Fish always was crazy for it, but after 3 month (age of the food) they prefer dry pellets and not really interested in shrimps


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I did not, since until last week they liked frozen shrimps. Probably, it got contaminated somehow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Corals are probably indifferent to it, use that pack for that maybe.


----------

